# New Meeces from Madhouse Stud.



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Got four of these gorgeous girls. They've all already clambered onto my hand when I had them in the box; they're pretty social beasties.

Since I'm not breedin' them, I'll be posting way more photos of them on the Fancy Mice Keepers forum when I'm authorised to do so. Need admin permission for my topics and replies to be accepted right now!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

There is a pet forum associated with this one for that sort of thing - have a look at it. This is for mouse breeders.

Pretty little cham tan though, the top is a nice colour (which always means the belly isn't! Sod's law for exhibitors.)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

"...I'll be posting way more photos of them on the Fancy Mice Keepers forum..."

She seems very aware that there's a pet forum.

Also, what you can see of the belly color looks pretty good from here, but then I'm looking at it from American standards.


----------

